# the news



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:devil: So, I kinda rant on this over at the Monsters Unleashed site, and won't get into it too deep here, but does anybody else think the world as we know it is gonna end pretty soon?
Or, is it just me? :googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the world supposed to end around '67? Then in '99? I'm just telling myself this so I'll stop worrying...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah. But I never got caught up in those dates. For what ever reason, it seems different this time. Oh, no, I know the reason. Iran.
And, hey, Clay, like you said, you're getting your Learners Permit on August 22, so maybe that's gonna be the big bad news that day!  

Well, assuming the world _doesn't_ come to a screeching halt, I'll be at Dragon-con the first week of September, trying to drive more people over to MONSTERS UNLEASHED, and at Screamfest in October to do the same.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

All this talk of the appocolips is making me... a little paranoied... apperently people have already been 'chosen' or whatever to got to heaven for the whole rapture thing... and Nostradamous has some new poems that have been conviently found telling us all about the next 7 years... Buckel up everyone... we're in for quite a ride.

Hope you get more people to check out MU too RAXL.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Damn Ruskies:


Russian analysts agree - Apocalypse looms

“Such a scenario does not seem too unrealistic to me,” comments Sergey Markov, a Russian political scientist, “These days anything is possible in the Middle East. People living there are crazy and they constantly keep playing with fire. Their situation has gone out of control and is ready to explode any minute. In fact, the new world war is already going in that place.”

The article lays out a Five Act timeline, the first of which has already come to pass. The second act would involve an attack by Iran that would give Washington and Tel-Aviv the "official right to retaliate against Iran."

The Third Act

Israel will attack Iranian nuclear sites. The U.S. will provide its support through the Navy in the Persian Gulf and perhaps through the Air Force. Iran will not delay with its own full-scale attack against the Israeli sites and the U.S. ships.

At this point no one can guarantee that the rest of the Arab World is going to remain watching as an innocent and uninvolved bystander.

The Fourth Act

Very soon such participants as Turkey will inevitably get dragged into the funnel of war. In Iraq and Afghanistan anti-government militant groups will become very active. Finally the conflict will focus on the fighting for the control over the territories with major oil resources. That is exactly with the U.S. is after.

The eventual possession of the oil treasury by one of the conflicting sides will provoke harsh resistance from both Asia and Europe. Russia is also very likely to get provoked into becoming an active participant. In the end this might become the Ultimate Fifth Act, in which no one wishes to believe . . .
This does not look promising, to put it mildly.

"The pulling of the trigger leading to the tragic chain of events has been done. Syria and Iran will be pulled into the war right after Lebanon. Israeli and American attacks on Iran will lead to the interruption of oil exports into Europe and China. Their economies will suffer. In the conclusion there will be chaos all across Asia.

The detonation device for the new apocalypse has been set off by Americans, obviously. They believe that they have the power and the authority to REGULATE the world’s CHAOS. But the U.S. cannot even gain control over its own minor chaos in Latin America. Let us only hope that Russia will remain neutral throughout this universal nightmare."


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, great, now the commies agree with me. 

And, Russia, neutral? Ah, nope. Not when they sell missles to Iran. 

Oh well. At least I'm not the only paranoid freak around here.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

Like WE sell/give missiles to Israel?
Everyone has their hand in this pot.

It's depressing.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I grew up with the threat of nuclear war, had my share of nightmares of being
vaporized.Worried to the point where the fear became an expected reality. Not
to mention being fed the "gods is going to whipe the earth clean" BS. I say let's
get it on. Cut the surgical strike BS start taking ground and leveling cities.


I really don't care who wins, I just hope when the "nukes" start flying I have 
time enough to find a good vantage point high upon a hill where I can open my
lawn chair,crack open a beer,light a doob, and give the world my final farewell...:finger:

I want to behold the morbid fireworks to end all shows, before becoming a shawdow cast into oblivion.:xbones: 

It would be my luck that I will be at work with no windows and.... "poof"


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd want to get vaporized as well, but I have a feeling that with my luck I'd survive and end up hunting rats while wearing football pads and knee guards.
And I'd have to sport a mohawk.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Everyone needs to remember we went thru 60 years where we and the Soviets could have evaporated each other either on purpose or accidentally, and we came thru it OK. Compared to that, our current problems don't quite measure up. That's not to say that the Moslemaniacs could not, at some point, try to pop a nuke somewhere inside our borders, but if they do that will just give us the green light to go ahead and turn some of their desert into glass.
The real problem is that this "war" is going to go on for a LONG time - these people hate us, mostly because we don't have to live the same crushingly boring lifestyle that they do. They won't stop easily


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't realize all of this nonsense and terror is a result of boring Muslims hating our lifestyle!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ha! 

Remeber though, witht the Cold war, the Russians didn't realy want to die. That's where M.A.D. came from. 
Religious nut jobs don't care if they die.
I would bet good money that when (not if) Iran pops off a tactical nuke somewhere, we will NOT follow it up with one of our own. 

Bram, that's the evil Michael Knight, in your icon right? He's got a mustache, so tv law says he must be evil. 
Did they go all the way with that, and have evil Michael drive evil KITT, aka CARR?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd have to say that the US or Israel will pop off a nuke before Iran does.
Iran is more interested in selling us oil than nuking us. Oil gets in the way of good guys vs. bad guys.

That's Michael's evil twin Garth. 
He drove Goliath. A big ass semi truck with an attitude, and a molecular bonded shell, and a laser.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Garth? 
Oh well, at least he had a laser. That's something cool about him.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I just wanted to drop in here and say the other night Stephen Colbert said that the road to the appocolips was over... he had a cool little animation so I belive that


----------

